

Move The Web Forward - necolas
http://movethewebforward.org/

======
georgemcbay
If these sorts of ultra-long-single-page-with-fixed-element-jump-point web
pages are 'forward' for the web, I don't really want to help move it there.

~~~
jroseattle
Couldn't agree more. The design motif gives me the impression of a manifesto,
with a call to arms. In spite of the actual content.

~~~
nimbupani
It is actually a call to arms, to get web developers be actively involved in
making the web better.

------
thedjpetersen
This is excellent! Its awesome to see yet another great set of resources for
aspiring web developers. I am not very surprised that Paul Irish is one of the
developers leading the charge on this. If someone followed through this list
in several days I imagine that their proficiency would increase quite
dramatically. I especially like the layout and the easy to follow steps
throughout the website.

If anyone is also interested in another excellent compilation of learning
websites. Another collaboration of web developers created this:

<http://w3fools.com/>

It provides some excellent resources on beginning to learn HTML and CSS.

------
DrinkWater
Move the Web Forward. Prior to that, remove the layouting bugs (horizontal
scrolling, after scrolling to bottom and then back to top). Be a good role
model

~~~
jaetldev
Maybe its a first draft but the colour schema could also use some rework.

------
Fluxx
I'm all for this. A lot of developers I've met learned HTML and CSS back in
like 2007 and their skills and understanding of new technology hasn't
progressed since then. The web is moving forward, and you should learn some
new skills.

------
esherifova
Wonderful resource. Very helpful to see all the important info on this one
page (and I actually like this design) given the panoply of disparate
resources out there.

------
billpatrianakos
I'm all for this. Especially teaching others. I recently befriended someone
from HN who's been asking how to code in HTML and CSS. I directed to my github
account and have been writing little tutorials to answer his questions over
email. It really helps you get a better understanding of your own skills when
you teach it to others. I'd also much prefer someone ask me directly than
reading some tutorials online. There are so so many tutorials online that are
teaching people the old, non-standard way of doing things. Basically, it's
like all the tutorials from 1997 somehow get the best rankings in google for
"HTML tutorial". Though it is important not to overestimate your skill level
and hopefully you aren't passing along bad practices and techniques to others.

Other ways to move the web forward: stop supporting Internet Explorer
altogether. That browser needs to stop being coddled and forced to get with
the times. The difference between Webkit and Gecko rendering is almost a non
issue but when you start having to support Trident then it's almost like
having to code a site twice. Let's just stop supporting it and either let that
thing die or force it to keep up. Version 9 and 10 are steps in the right
direction but it can do better.

That said, we can't always drop IE support. Very high traffic, corporate, and
intranet sites will still need to have support for IE for some time but all in
all, lets drop it when it makes sense. Personal sites and even some business
sites can work. I personally don't do anything to specifically support IE on
my own business' website and it hasn't hurt me a bit. Let's take a risk here
and there and drop IE support and move forward.

Moving forward is about more than just code though. It's also about user
experience. A site with code that's 100% valid but is hard to use or uses
distracting elements like gratuitous animations isn't moving forward. It's
just building a site that looks like its from the 90's except with modern,
valid code. That's lame.

~~~
rdoherty
_Other ways to move the web forward: stop supporting Internet Explorer
altogether...when you start having to support Trident then it's almost like
having to code a site twice_

Really? I've been pretty happy with IE9, generally 98% of my code works
perfectly, it's just a matter of drop shadows, rounded corners, etc that don't
work. I honestly want to know what breaks so horribly that it's like coding a
site twice.

My memories of IE6 make IE9 seem like a completely different browser. It is
somewhat, since they rewrote their rendering engine to fully support CSS 2.1
in IE8.

~~~
DougWebb
IE9 is great, if you're still developing websites from 2-3 years ago. I wish
it had been available back then. For today's sites, you need IE 11, most
likely. Of course, it will be outdated by the time it's available too.

The one promising thing is that the IE development team now seems to be really
intent on supporting open standards and being compatible, and they're catching
up faster than they used to. They should reach parity within another major
release or three.

~~~
untog
_IE9 is great, if you're still developing websites from 2-3 years ago. I wish
it had been available back then. For today's sites, you need IE 11, most
likely._

Can you elaborate? What IE11-specific features do current web site require?
I'd like to find out what I've been neglecting...

~~~
DougWebb
See <http://caniuse.com> for specific features. IE9 isn't awful and IE10 will
be better, but IE10, which will be released next year, is anticipated to have
less support across the board than other browsers have today. That imposes a
drag on use of new features, because of the need to backfill with js-based
emulation or to provide alternate implementation of features that don't depend
on tech IE can't handle.

------
0x006A
This webpage is not available

Why the downvotes? DNS for this site was not working at the time this was
posted. Possibly they just changed there IP and it did not propagate to all
dns servers.

~~~
daeken
The downvotes are simply because this comment adds nothing of value. Before
you submit a comment, look at it and think "does this add something valuable
to the conversation?" If not, chances are you shouldn't post it.

------
rickmb
Interesting that the words "Microsoft" or "Explorer" don't even appear on the
whole page.

Whatever your opinion on either, ignoring their existence completely is not
going help "move the web forward".

~~~
cshenoy
Hm, maybe we're not reading the same thing but:

Under 'How do I keep up with what’s landing in browsers?' it says 'IE Blog -
Updates for IE'

Under 'Follow them on Twitter' they provide the Twitter handle for the
Internet Explorer dev team.

There are a couple more instances but they're clearly not excluding IE.

